# Travel insureance lifted and no negative RT-PCR requirement



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Philippine Bureau of Immigration (Facebook Official page)

30 May 2022
PRESS RELEASE
Eased travel restrictions to encourage more travelers, to lift plateau of arrivals
PASAY, Philippines—The Bureau of Immigration (BI) said that it is hopeful that the eased travel restrictions will increase the number of travelers to the Philippines.
According to BI Commissioner Jaime Morente, the lifting of the negative RT-PCR requirement for arriving passengers who have received their full primary series of Covid-19 vaccine and at least one booster shot will encourage more travelers to visit the country.
Also lifted was the travel insurance requirement for arriving passengers. However, while not required, health authorities said that it remains highly recommended.
“With this development, travel will be easier in the new normal,” said Morente. “We hope that this will boost the number of international arrivals in the next few months,” he added.
Morente shared that during the summer season, the BI recorded around 15,000 total arrivals per day. “The arrivals have steadily increased since February, but has plateaued at the tail end of summer,” he reported.
The Inter-Agency Task Force for the Management of Emerging Infectious Diseases (IATF-MEID) has earlier advised that effective May 30, fully vaccinated foreign nationals with booster shot are exempted from the negative RT-PCR test requirement.
Also exempted are fully vaccinated children aged 12 to 17, and those aged below 12, regardless of vaccination status.
“We are hoping that little by little, the country’s international tourism sector can once again flourish as we move towards the new normal,” said Morente.

PBI Facebook link


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Some more information on changes:

























PBI Facebook link to charts


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Fantastic news im so glad to see this. I dread those tests. Oh I just realized I will need to get one anyway as Im transiting through Singapore! 

If there is one thing I will say to my fellow foreign travellers - dont skip the medical insurance. Get it, just get it. I'll say again - get it. Getting injured or seriously ill in a foreign hospital is scary enough. Knowing that you precious savings will be wiped out because youre not covered is something I dont want anyone to experience.


----------



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

Good news and we can only hope that we don't encounter any technical issues getting the One Health Pass.


----------



## Scoot65 (Jan 5, 2014)

KatanaDV20 said:


> Fantastic news im so glad to see this. I dread those tests. Oh I just realized I will need to get one anyway as Im transiting through Singapore!


When you say 'transiting Singapore' do you mean that you will be going through Singapore customs and exiting the airport premises / admitted into the transiting country i.e. Singapore? 

If not, then in Section C is says that a PCR test is excluded for layovers providing a passenger has not exited the airport premises / or been admitted into the transit country......


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Scoot65 said:


> When you say 'transiting Singapore' do you mean that you will be going through Singapore customs and exiting the airport premises / admitted into the transiting country i.e. Singapore?
> 
> If not, then in Section C is says that a PCR test is excluded for layovers providing a passenger has not exited the airport premises / or been admitted into the transit country......


Its the latter , I wont be leaving the airport at all. I will arrive in Singapore at 05:10 and the airplane to Cebu leaves at 10:10.

This is good news for me thanks for sharing that


----------

